# نموذج عمل مستخلص (( اكسل))



## eng_frg (28 أبريل 2008)

اليكم اخوتى نموذج اكسل لعمل المستخلصات الجاريه والختاميه 

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم​


----------



## bebo_81eg (30 أبريل 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_frg (30 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخى ع مرورك الكريم


----------



## عامر الزين (30 أبريل 2008)

يا عيني عليك


----------



## eng_frg (1 مايو 2008)

عامر الزين قال:


> يا عيني عليك


 
ايه خدمه يا هندسه


----------



## body55 (2 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## alharafi (28 أغسطس 2008)

eng_frg قال:


> اليكم اخوتى نموذج اكسل لعمل المستخلصات الجاريه والختاميه
> 
> لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم​



ألف شكر لك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مش لاقي (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خييييييييييييييييييير.


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (29 أغسطس 2008)

ربن يجزيك خير


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (29 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## ميشووو2000 (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا 
وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------

